# Miter Saw Advice (Sliding vs. Non-sliding)



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Going to cut yourself short trying to "get by" with a 10" saw.
I bought one long ago when trying to build a deck and took it back the same day and bought a 12".
A slider give you far more cutting capacity.
Get old real quick when the saw leaves 1/2" to still be cut and you have to turn the piece and end up with a step.
Simple jobs like cutting stair treads, laminate flooring, tall crown moulding, 2 X 10" for decking, and shelving can be cut in one pass.
Wish you would have added your location to your profile I have a Hitachi 12" slider with a stand for sale cheap.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

joecaption said:


> *Going to cut yourself short trying to "get by" with a 10" saw.*
> I bought one long ago when trying to build a deck and took it back the same day and bought a 12".
> A slider give you far more cutting capacity.
> Get old real quick when the saw leaves 1/2" to still be cut and you have to turn the piece and end up with a step.
> ...


Joe???????? I see what you did there 

I agree with Joe on all points....except the 12". 10" blades are a lot cheaper and it's a really rare case where I needed a 12". A 10" will cut a 4x with no problem. 6x? You have to flip it over.

I'm a Ryobi fan. But, from your list I would go with either the Dewalt or Ryobi. But should should also have a look at the Rigid.

A stand is pretty important. You don't want to be doing it on the ground.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Just some pro's / con's to consider... consistant with your circumstances.

Portability and room in your shop. Sliders are as lot heavier and more difficult to move between job sites and prone to damage in their sliders. They take alot of extra room.

They are nice if you have the room.... BUT I sure would not go CHEAP with a slider... you do get what you pay for as the sliders affect accuracy.

12 vs 10.... As Joe says, a 12 does give you extra capacity. I prefer trying to keep all my blades the same... so if your table saw is 10 or 12, I'd probably replicate that... (Matter of convenience in swapping/buying blades)

My preference is a double compound (double miters both directions).... I find it a real convenience when doing moulding work and detail work.

Make sure it will miter past 45 degrees... sure helps when fine fitting

Good luck

As far as cutting capacity of 10 vs 12 non-sliding.... most all rough and even some fine work work can just be tilted up to finish a cut... yes 12 would be more convenient... but there's a cost to that convenience.


----------



## theOptimizer (Jan 23, 2015)

Given my budget is only $300 it doesn't look like a slider is in the cards unless I want something of lower quality. I currently don't have a shop, just a garage with two cars, snow blower, lawn mower and kids bikes so space is tight but I have room to set something up if needed. I don't own any other wood working tools with a blade of 10" or 12" so for me it really comes back to the budget I have of $300.

I like the ryobi and stand for $229 from HD but I fear the quality of tool is going to be sub par in the long term.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I own a Ryobi 12" Miter saw that was used on construction sites for over 8 years and still works fine, in fact I'm still using it almost every day.
Mines sitting on a Ridged miter saw stand that has big wheels, up to 8' extensions, and folds up so it can be wheeled around like a hand truck.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

theOptimizer said:


> Given my budget is only $300 it doesn't look like a slider is in the cards unless I want something of lower quality. I currently don't have a shop, just a garage with two cars, snow blower, lawn mower and kids bikes so space is tight but I have room to set something up if needed. I don't own any other wood working tools with a blade of 10" or 12" so for me it really comes back to the budget I have of $300.
> 
> I like the ryobi and stand for $229 from HD but I fear the quality of tool is going to be sub par in the long term.


Ryobi? Not in the least. Ryobi built my garage and house addition. I've used the dog crap out of my stuff. 

My table saw is Ryobi.
Compound saw Ryobi. (wish I had bought the slider)
4 Ryobi drills
Router
Planner
5 1/4" Circular saw
Sawzall

All Ryobi

If I was making a living using those tools....maybe I'd buy a more expensive unit....but, I've seen lots of contractors with Ryobi.

Oh...my weed eater is Ryobi...uses the same battery as the tools.

So, in my personal opinion, Ryobi would be a perfect fit for you.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Have you thought of a pawn shop? I have got some good deals from them.


----------



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

Try Craig's list. I would get sliding compound without question...from there, harder to say. I have a delta sliding compound 10" that is easy to haul around, put up on scaffolding, etc. but also a bosch 12" sliding double compound on a folding stand. Ron


----------



## jcwagers (Dec 27, 2014)

I don't know if it would be worth heavy consideration but I did see a 12 inch sliding miter that Lowes lists on their site for right at $300. It's a 12 inch Kobalt sliding miter listed at $299. I don't know anything about the saw so it might be pretty decent and it might not be worth much. The reviews seem pretty good but with all things, you have to take reviews with a grain of salt sometimes. If you would like to have a look at it, I'll put the link in. I realize that with tax this will put you over the $300 budget but figured I'd mention it, just in case. Good luck with your search and let us know what you decide on. 

http://www.lowes.com/pd_358936-46069-SM3055LW_0__?productId=3512781&Ntt=sliding+miter+saw&pl=1&currentURL=%3FNtt%3Dsliding%2Bmiter%2Bsaw&facetInfo=


----------



## theOptimizer (Jan 23, 2015)

ront02769 said:


> Try Craig's list. I would get sliding compound without question...from there, harder to say. I have a delta sliding compound 10" that is easy to haul around, put up on scaffolding, etc. but also a bosch 12" sliding double compound on a folding stand. Ron


I've been scouring craiglist for a little over a month now. Sadly no sliders around outside of a Bosch for $320. But I'd still have to pick a new blade and possible stand so its out of my price range.




jcwagers said:


> I don't know if it would be worth heavy consideration but I did see a 12 inch sliding miter that Lowes lists on their site for right at $300. It's a 12 inch Kobalt sliding miter listed at $299. I don't know anything about the saw so it might be pretty decent and it might not be worth much. The reviews seem pretty good but with all things, you have to take reviews with a grain of salt sometimes. If you would like to have a look at it, I'll put the link in. I realize that with tax this will put you over the $300 budget but figured I'd mention it, just in case. Good luck with your search and let us know what you decide on.
> 
> http://www.lowes.com/pd_358936-46069-SM3055LW_0__?productId=3512781&Ntt=sliding+miter+saw&pl=1&currentURL=%3FNtt%3Dsliding%2Bmiter%2Bsaw&facetInfo=



As much as I would like to go up to the 12" that does put me out of the price range. I still have to get a finishing blade for $50.




ddawg16 said:


> If I was making a living using those tools....maybe I'd buy a more expensive unit....


Great point! I think I just struggle with wanting a quality tool (i.e. contractor grade) vs getting something that works but may not last as long. I always buy the best tool when I can.


At the moment I'm leaning towards getting a non-slider Dewalt as I think that will fit most of my projects and I don't have to deal with it taking up a ton of space. Down the road I could always sell that and get a slider if needed. Does that sound reasonable? I'm I being short sighted?


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

I am not trying to lead you into spending more than necessary. In fact it honestly pains me to hear somebody, whether on an internet forum, in a store, or wherever, tell somebody else that they "have to buy" an air compressor and pneumatic nailer in order to build a partition in the basement, or "have to buy" a miter saw to build a deck. Yeah, they make the job easier, but I can nail that basement wall together with a framing hammer or cut those deck boards with a circular saw and speed square in less time than I would spend shopping for tools that I "have to have" for one project. Now I can see that you have numerous projects that you will use a miter saw for, so that's good. But my point is that, since you're going to commit, pay heed to what Joe said in post #2. In your post # 11, you seem to be writing off both a 12" and a slider, and I can tell you that you will probably not be satisfied without one or the other. Do you need both, as in a 12" slider? Probably not unless you someday decide to do crown moulding. But I am quite certain you will find that any 10" non-slider is not going to complete the cut on a 1x6 or 2x6. I got by for too many years with my old 10" miter saw, but it takes extra work. For deck boards, I would often keep a hand saw next to the miter, and finish the last 1/4-1/2" with that, but for trim cuts you have to be more careful. Personally, I had a good selection of 10" blades for my table saw, and didn't need the capacity of a 12" slider, so opted for a 10" slider on my most recent saw. The decision is yours, obviously, but, based on your original post, I suggest spending the extra now for at least a 10" slider or a 12" non-slider.


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

http://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/tls/4858564256.html

http://chicago.craigslist.org/sox/tls/4827973837.html

A quick search of Craigslist has yielded these results. I'm all about buying some tools new, for the warranty and all that stuff (cordless tools come to mind), but miter saws are great to buy second hand. I got a 10" Delta slider with a stand for $35 at an old neighbor's yard sale. Works like a champ. Pawn shops also are a great resource, and a $300 budget will go a long way in those types of places.


----------



## theOptimizer (Jan 23, 2015)

So good news! I had emailed HD HQ a few days back to see if I could get the Rigid MS255SR 10" slider for the sale price of $299 which they back in early December (currently listed at $399). Tonight the local HD near me called and said HD HQ forwarded my email to them and they would give me the saw for that price.

I'm going to get it tomorrow. Still need a stand but wow! Honoring a sale price from 1 1/2 months ago.


----------



## theOptimizer (Jan 23, 2015)

Mort said:


> http://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/tls/4858564256.html
> 
> http://chicago.craigslist.org/sox/tls/4827973837.html
> 
> A quick search of Craigslist has yielded these results. I'm all about buying some tools new, for the warranty and all that stuff (cordless tools come to mind), but miter saws are great to buy second hand. I got a 10" Delta slider with a stand for $35 at an old neighbor's yard sale. Works like a champ. Pawn shops also are a great resource, and a $300 budget will go a long way in those types of places.



I completely agree! I always buy used when possible just to make the money go farther. That Dewalt must have just been posted cause I've been scouring CL all day.

If I can get the Dewalt for $200 I might have two miter saws tomorrow


----------



## theOptimizer (Jan 23, 2015)

Update for everyone.

I bought the Rigid 10" Sliding Compound Miter Saw today for $290 out the door from HD. (They gave me the sale price from Dec 2014 plus 10% off with a coupon I had). Figured I couldn't pass up the deal while it was on the table and I can always return the saw if I find something else.

Since I'm pretty sure I'm going to go with a slider at this point the question I have is given the choice between the three saws below what would you get?



Rigid 10" Sliding Compound Dual Bevel | $291
Kobalt 10" Sliding Compound Single Bevel | $194
Kobalt 12" Sliding Compound Dual Bevel | $291


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

The 10" Rigid looks solid.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

I have used this as a Saw Stand Http://www.harborfreight.com/folding-clamping-workbench-with-movable-pegs-47844.html


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

theOptimizer said:


> Update for everyone.
> 
> I bought the Rigid 10" Sliding Compound Miter Saw today for $290 out the door from HD. (They gave me the sale price from Dec 2014 plus 10% off with a coupon I had). Figured I couldn't pass up the deal while it was on the table and I can always return the saw if I find something else.
> 
> ...


 I'd sure go with any Ridgid before Kobalt....... (and I like the color blue better than orange)


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

I have the Ridgid 12" slider on the same stand Joe has and love it. It is a heavy saw but the stand makes it easy to move. I started with a Craftsman 10" compound which I hated. Then a had a Ryobi it was an OK saw didn't last s long as I thought it would. Then I bought the Ridgid and stand. A lot more more money but soooooo worth it. I do quite a bit of trim work and decks.

Wasn't sure the extra 2" would be worth the extra cost, it was. It would get so frustrating when the 10 would "almost" cut all the way thru. Good luck with your new saw have fun learning to use it.

Oh God I'm rambling again.


----------

